# Funny air-conditioner smell in '05 Sentra. Normal?



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

I've got a 2005 Nissan Sentra with air-conditioning. When the air-conditioner is first turned on, there is a damp, musty, slightly sweet smell coming from the vents. After about 10 minutes, the smell vanishes (possibly because I get used to it). It doesn't smell like mold. It's a humid smell, sort of like wet laundry. Hard to describe.

Is this normal in a new car or is there something wrong with the air-conditioning system?


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you know anybody that would pull a prank on you. Cause I have never heard of a funny smell coming out with the ac on.


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

1900 said:


> Do you know anybody that would pull a prank on you. Cause I have never heard of a funny smell coming out with the ac on.


Yeah, yeah, so it was a bad word choice. Call it a strange or weird or atypical smell.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Could the sweet smell be part of that new car smell?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Do you have an in cabin microfilter?
I have heard some bizzare stories of small animals being caught in the ducts.
I would go to the dealer honestly, the smell is not normal.


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> Could the sweet smell be part of that new car smell?


I dunno. I've never had air-conditioning before, but it doesn't smell like new car smell.

I guess I take it to the dealership. I just hope I don't end up looking like an idiot when they tell me it's "new car smell."


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

yea man...I just got a new se-r too...thats just how it smells when its brand new. It will go away with time if you use it enough.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I would try running the air with out the ac on. My autoshop teacher said to this everytime you use your a/c to get rid of that smell, and keep it away. Hey try it it's free.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Spliff said:


> I dunno. I've never had air-conditioning before, but it doesn't smell like new car smell.
> 
> I guess I take it to the dealership. I just hope I don't end up looking like an idiot when they tell me it's "new car smell."


The A/C smell isn't exactly like new car smell. In fact, it has it's own unique smell, something like Lilac Promise or something shitty like that. And the quick whiff of humidity is indeed normal. Maybe ask a friend to take a whiff before taking it to a dealer if that makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah my car did it too...not brand new...but def a weird smell...found out its just a musty smell from little use lol


----------



## Spliff (Aug 9, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> The A/C smell isn't exactly like new car smell. In fact, it has it's own unique smell, something like Lilac Promise or something shitty like that.


That's exactly what it smells like—a wretched, cheap, sickly sweet lilac smell.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Get the microfilter replaced. It is probably bad. You may also have excess moisture in your vents. This will all be covered under warranty.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Get the microfilter replaced. It is probably bad. You may also have excess moisture in your vents. This will all be covered under warranty.


I'm not saying your wrong, it's just that up north we rarely use the A/C. Maybe only 3 months of the year in fact (June-August). Infrequent use and the newness of Spliff's 05 Sentra (what color by the way?)contribute to this weirdness in my opinion. I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask the dealer but I don't see it as being necessary.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> I'm not saying your wrong, it's just that up north we rarely use the A/C. Maybe only 3 months of the year in fact (June-August). Infrequent use and the newness of Spliff's 05 Sentra (what color by the way?)contribute to this weirdness in my opinion. I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask the dealer but I don't see it as being necessary.


I am not as up as far as you are, but I have seen cabin filters prettymuch come stinky from the factory. Moisture in the system has occured too. If it is cold, small animals have actually gone into the car, gotten fried when the car is started, and the smell has came through the ducts. By the description of the smell, I doubt this is it. Considering the car is under warranty, they should take care of it no matter what.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NickZac said:


> If it is cold, small animals have actually gone into the car, gotten fried when the car is started


Actually, they found a little bugger who'd made a nest in my 94 Maxima. I was a little disappointed by my small repair bill but even more distrought by not being able to see the bugger myself. They did show me the parts they replaced but I never got to meet the rodent. Damn!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

My 05 SE has about the same smell...but it went away after I used it all day yesterday.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

Spliff said:


> I've got a 2005 Nissan Sentra with air-conditioning. When the air-conditioner is first turned on, there is a damp, musty, slightly sweet smell coming from the vents. After about 10 minutes, the smell vanishes (possibly because I get used to it). It doesn't smell like mold. It's a humid smell, sort of like wet laundry. Hard to describe.
> 
> Is this normal in a new car or is there something wrong with the air-conditioning system?


It may be from a dead animal stuck in the A/C unit. It happened to me before. I had a 1989 Mitsubishi Mirage and I found a dead gecko in my A/C.


----------



## Shoobie (May 15, 2005)

Has it rained recently?

Sometimes moisture can get picked up from the outside air and condense on the AC and filter. Usually this goes away, but sometimes it can stick in the filter and cause a musty smell to come through the AC.

If so, yer only choice is to replace the AC air filter and try your best to dry things out.

Also, you should nose around inside the car with the AC on full, and see if the smell is coming from all vents, or just one or two. If so, just check those vents.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I believe this issue was resolved March 22nd.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I usted to get that same smell after the first few months I had the car. Then it eventually went away. I guess all I did was run it on recurlate and have the windows down. I don't know it that actually did it in the long run but it eventually went away


----------



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

i have an 05 spec v and when i turned it on believe me its normal. when i asked my dealer they said its normall cuz its a brand new car sometimes weather conditions such as rain or heat can gie it a little smell but all normal, if u keep it on for the first 1000 miles on the car everything should be perfect.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds about right seeing I never really used the ac and when it was on it would take a while to add that up to 1000 miles of ac on time


----------

